# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Half-way removal of popcorn ceilings

## Jamieyyc

My parents were painting a bathroom in our house and decided to start scraping the popcorn ceilings off. When I noticed, I mentioned there could be asbestos and they should probably not do that. Now its left half done, by non-professionals. Is it okay to leave like this? Any recommendations? Thanks in advance! 
Located in Calgary, AB, Canada. Home was built in 73.   https://imgur.com/a/fU8zSwb

----------


## Uncle Bob



----------


## cyclic

This is an Australian site.
Advice is the same though.
If in doubt, have some scrapings tested for asbestos.

----------


## METRIX

> My parents were painting a bathroom in our house and decided to start scraping the popcorn ceilings off. When I noticed, I mentioned there could be asbestos and they should probably not do that. Now it’s left half done, by non-professionals. Is it okay to leave like this? Any recommendations? Thanks in advance! 
> Located in Calgary, AB, Canada. Home was built in 73.   https://imgur.com/a/fU8zSwb

  Have the coating tested, if it's Asbestos have it removed by professionals, if it's not then you can continue.

----------

